# Should I bring Kiwi room to room to keep her company?



## budgiecakes (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello all, some mods may already know me from the recent in memory posts I posted. I came to this forum 6-7 years ago with 3 new parakeets and had no idea how to take care of them. This forum taught me so much about the potential and liveliness of these little birds.
My three birds Blue, Kiwi and Puppy truly captured my heart. My birds are an advanced age now, Blue passed last year and Puppy passed last night. I’m completely heartbroken.

I don’t plan on getting any more birds for the foreseeable future. It’s so emotional when they die, and even though I’m further along in my career and have more space and money now for them vs. when I first got them, I want to have an even better schedule and environment before I ever get any more birds.

I’ve been spending extra time with Kiwi today and she seems down but still chirping away. I’m working from home luckily, but I wonder if it’d be better to have her by my side all the time?

Currently shes in the bedroom, but should I transfer her during the day into a small cage and roll her into the living room where I work? I’d like her to see me bustling after work too, doing chores and washing the dishes.

do you guys think this will stress her out more or will she appreciate it? She contact calls when I step away now, she didn’t use to do that before Puppy passed 😢


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would try it and see how she responds, are you able to keep her in her usual cage and move that?


----------



## budgiecakes (Aug 23, 2014)

Cody said:


> I would try it and see how she responds, are you able to keep her in her usual cage and move that?


The usual cage is huge, I got them the biggest ones I could and the hallways are too narrow to move them around. I think that would cause her even more stress.

the mobile cage is the vacation cage and not large enough for full time living, but it does have a stand and I only plan to have Kiwi in there for when I’m working. After work, I’ll release her into the bedroom big cage. She used to be very mobile, crawling around all the time but as she’s gotten older she’s slowed down a lot and mostly just sits and naps now.

I think sitting in the vacation cage might be ok at this age as far as sitting around more during the day.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Seems reasonable to give-it-a-go!


----------



## budgiecakes (Aug 23, 2014)

srirachaseahawk said:


> Seems reasonable to give-it-a-go!


She’s terrified of the vacation cage because she hates all things different. But I can acclimate train her until she’s comfortable going in by herself and then wheel her around the house. We’re going to have so much fun together!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*My budgies have been moved room to room regularly and always seem to enjoy it.
I think Kiwi will as well and it will be nice for her to be able to have your company. 💚💚*


----------



## budgiecakes (Aug 23, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *My budgies have been moved room to room regularly and always seem to enjoy it.
> I think Kiwi will as well and it will be nice for her to be able to have your company. 💚💚*


Thanks for sharing your experience, i can’t wait to show her the rest of the house ☺


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

I make travelling from room-to-room part of the routine. They learn to love it and it comes in handy when you need to move them for repair work that might produce fumes, paint jobs, house cleaning or, as in your case, just to have them be where you are.


----------



## budgiecakes (Aug 23, 2014)

wmcburke said:


> I make travelling from room-to-room part of the routine. They learn to love it and it comes in handy when you need to move them for repair work that might produce fumes, paint jobs, house cleaning or, as in your case, just to have them be where you are.


I didn’t know how useful this would be at first but if I ever get more budgies in the future, I’d work to train them to get used to the vacation cage and carrier to reduce stress.

I thought it wouldn’t be that important but I ended up having to move them around more than I thought, especially near end of life, Blue and Puppy went in the carrier a lot for the vet.

thanks for sharing your tips!


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

budgiecakes said:


> I didn’t know how useful this would be at first ...


It became a necessity here. We live in a Manhattan apartment. It's a wonderful, vintage Art Deco building but management takes their landmark status seriously. There's always upkeep and restoration work being done in the public areas--keeping the marble and mosaic floors in hi-shine, polishing the brass and stainless fixtures and ornamentation, treating the carved wood elevator cabins--all of which produces fumes that insinuate themselves into apartments on all 21 floors. So it's essential that the birds can be easily moved to the furtherst recesses of our apartment behind a closed door or two until the fumes dissipate.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Love Art Deco, some of the old Fred Astaire movies have some classic things from that era.


----------



## budgiecakes (Aug 23, 2014)

Somehow I got Kiwi into the vacation cage! She’s a little mad about being tricked with treats to go inside, but we've been hanging out all day in every room while I worked and do chores. She’s started chirping a bit, so that’s good news.





















wmcburke said:


> It became a necessity here. We live in a Manhattan apartment. It's a wonderful, vintage Art Deco building but management takes their landmark status seriously. There's always upkeep and restoration work being done in the public areas--keeping the marble and mosaic floors in hi-shine, polishing the brass and stainless fixtures and ornamentation, treating the carved wood elevator cabins--all of which produces fumes that insinuate themselves into apartments on all 21 floors. So it's essential that the birds can be easily moved to the furtherst recesses of our apartment behind a closed door or two until the fumes dissipate.


you must be so dedicated to have budgies in Manhattan, space is so limited there and I’d be so stressed that I couldn’t isolate my birds from other people doing bird unsafe things, or how do you take them to the vet, etc.


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

budgiecakes said:


> you must be so dedicated to have budgies in Manhattan, space is so limited there and I’d be so stressed that I couldn’t isolate my birds from other people doing bird unsafe things, or how do you take them to the vet, etc.


I couldn't imagine living anywhere else. We have a spacious apartment so we're not cramped. And I suspect it's easier for me to get to the vet than it is for you. Her office at The Center for Avian and Exotic Medicine is three blocks away.


----------



## budgiecakes (Aug 23, 2014)

wmcburke said:


> I couldn't imagine living anywhere else. We have a spacious apartment so we're not cramped. And I suspect it's easier for me to get to the vet than it is for you. Her office at The Center for Avian and Exotic Medicine is three blocks away.


that’s so cool for your budgies! We used to live right next door to the vet when I was in Iowa. But ever since I moved to MA, the vets have all been 25min+.

I really regret that Puppy was so stressed out in the car for hours on her last day ☹
I’m glad that’ll never happen to your birds.


----------

